# 811 - P3.39 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software version P3.39 for the DP811 receiver:*

1. Improved DiSEcQ signaling support for DPPTwins and DPPQuads.
2. Addition of Inactivity Standby as a feature to support improved download reliability.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Oh for the love god I hate idea of Inactivity Standby can this option be disable?.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sounds like you hate the idea of an auto refreshing EPG. 

It's the guys that refuse to turn the box off that have the most issues with it in my opinion. And this is even after Dish and the Forums have preached and preached about why it is important to turn the 6000 and 811 into standby when not in use.

But to answer your question sir, yes, I believe I saw an enable/disable toggle on it, even though I don't believe it should be able to be disabled.

Jason


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

That becases there hook to SageTV


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

One of my 811's downloaded 3.39 last night.
The download wiped out my Favorites list, and I had to spend time rebuilding them.
The Inactivity Standby is OFF by default. I left it that way because during the day I have the same channel on for several hours (mostly as background noise), and it would think it's inactive and turn off.

Walt


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

My 811 also took 3.39, even though I had checked "Ask before downloading" in the previous version. It also trashed my favorite lists as well as channel locks. :nono2: I also noticed that there is no longer the Update option of "Ask before downloading".  Although I got 3.38 and 3.39 without agreeing.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Grampaw said:


> One of my 811's downloaded 3.39 last night.
> The download wiped out my Favorites list, and I had to spend time rebuilding them.
> Same with me. Lost Favorites. Watching today with crossed fingers that something else didn't get screwed up. It did ask me first though.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

rthomp03 said:


> It also trashed my favorite lists as well as channel locks.


Ditto here 3.39 downloaded last night, lost favorites, lost locks. The only lists that showed information were the All Subscribed and All Channel lists. Also, re-adding the favorites seemed 'slow'... channel scroll was very slow and it took forever to save the list. I did a hard boot and all the response issues went away and I was able to re-do my favorites and locks at what appeared to be a normal speed...:scratchin


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Sounds like you hate the idea of an auto refreshing EPG.
> 
> It's the guys that refuse to turn the box off that have the most issues with it in my opinion. And this is even after Dish and the Forums have preached and preached about why it is important to turn the 6000 and 811 into standby when not in use.
> 
> ...


Jason
It's obvious the last update wiped favorites for a bunch of folks when it downloaded. Why did this happen? I hasn't happened before to my knowledge. Can you find out from Dish why this happened and do they know how to prevent it in future updates. Hard to believe they wouldn't catch this in even minimal testing!


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

That isn't true about the wipe out of favorites. I have had an early version update wipe out all my 811 favorites. It didn't happen to me this time.

I am having a minor problem with a delay in returning to a channel after setting a timer though. Just takes a while - kind of annoying.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

audiomaster said:


> Jason
> It's obvious the last update wiped favorites for a bunch of folks when it downloaded. Why did this happen? I hasn't happened before to my knowledge. Can you find out from Dish why this happened and do they know how to prevent it in future updates. Hard to believe they wouldn't catch this in even minimal testing!


Actually , I know of 2 other occasions where some corner case reports of favorite loss occurred.

I will ask.


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Apparantly they still haven't fixed the 'No Info' Bug...

My second 811 has the 3.39 update, no Favorites in that one, either.

Walt


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Grampaw said:


> Apparantly they still haven't fixed the 'No Info' Bug...
> 
> My second 811 has the 3.39 update, no Favorites in that one, either.
> 
> Walt


You're right...still no fix for the "No Info" bug.... I put up with it each & every day!!! Since 'Dish' bashing is not allowed here, that's about all I can say....

Ken


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

khearrean said:


> You're right...still no fix for the "No Info" bug.... I put up with it each & every day!!! Since 'Dish' bashing is not allowed here, that's about all I can say....
> 
> Ken


why dont you guy' "upgrade " to 211 and experience a whole new generation of bugs:lol:


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Am I the only one here that's never heard of a DPP Quad?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

No, if you search you'll see it discussed briefly in the past. However they are very limited to my knowledge.


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

Another 'bug' I've discovered in 3.39 is trying to tune to a OTA subchannel that is not in your current favorites list. I try tuning to 5.2 or 11.2 which are not in the list and after 1-2 seconds of lock it will jump to the .1 channel. If I switch to the ALL-SUB list it will stay on the .2 channel.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm not seeing that bug. I just tuned into the -2 subchannel that isn't in my favorites, and after a second, locked right into the -2. Just another data point.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

rthomp03 said:


> Another 'bug' I've discovered in 3.39 is trying to tune to a OTA subchannel that is not in your current favorites list. I try tuning to 5.2 or 11.2 which are not in the list and after 1-2 seconds of lock it will jump to the .1 channel. If I switch to the ALL-SUB list it will stay on the .2 channel.


I have always had that bug, it partially defeats the point of being able to directly key in a sub channel



Miner said:


> I'm not seeing that bug. I just tuned into the -2 subchannel that isn't in my favorites, and after a second, locked right into the -2. Just another data point.


On mine it sometimes takes a minute to switch, its a strange bug


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Sounds like you hate the idea of an auto refreshing EPG.


Or want to use an external DVR, or maybe distribute a modulated signal.



Jason Nipp said:


> It's the guys that refuse to turn the box off that have the most issues with it in my opinion. And this is even after Dish and the Forums have preached and preached about why it is important to turn the 6000 and 811 into standby when not in use.


I've saw no improvment when I kept my 811 off, I still ended up rebooting it to get the guide working. I leave it on 24/7 now and I reboot it every couple days once the guide pukes. It also helps keep the new software from downloading.



Jason Nipp said:


> ...even though I don't believe it should be able to be disabled.


The software should be stable enough to download the current guide once it runs out. My 301 had no problems with this, it was left on for months with a tivo and the guide would work fine after a short download.


----------



## Norm In Norman (Mar 25, 2004)

Am I the only one that uses component out with an 811? Many versions ago an update cranked the brightness and contrast up on component only (from what I hear) and now I have to change these settings on my TV whenever I switch between dish and my DVD player. Every new update I hope this is going to be fixed and every new update it is not. It's driving me crazy.

Oh, and I turn my dish off every time I turn the TV off and I still get the no info bug. I have to restart every 2 or 3 days. I JUST WANT SOMETHING THAT WORKS LIKE IT IS SUPPOSED TO! Is that so wrong?

And what's this I hear about a version 3.8 coming out yesterday?


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

I use DVI, which they "fixed" (contrast/brightness) quite some time ago.

Can you adjust brightness/contrast on your DVD player, so that you can keep the same settings for both component inputs?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I had both hooked up for a while because I didn't have anything else to connect and I always thought component looked better for whatever reason. I have an upconverting dvd player hooked up to the hdmi port now so I don't know if anything has changed.


----------



## Norm In Norman (Mar 25, 2004)

AcuraCL said:


> I use DVI, which they "fixed" (contrast/brightness) quite some time ago.
> 
> Can you adjust brightness/contrast on your DVD player, so that you can keep the same settings for both component inputs?


Yeah, but I shouldn't have to. Also, i always assume they are going to fix it and then I'd have to go set things back. I guess I should just give in to the fact that it will never be fixed.


----------

